# 1965 Gto Cowl Tag Codes ????



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT 2LGP AND 5N :coolON THE BOTTOM LINE OF MY COWL TAG MEANS?


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

Any help would be great.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

G = console
L = 4 speed floor shift
P = radio, 1964-1965

5N= GTO option 1964-1965 (PON/KC plants only)


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

*Question on the 5 code on Cowl tag*

Randy, 
If I understand you correctly, the 5 designation on the cowl tag only appears on PON/KC built cars? 
This was confusing because my PHS docs show my car came with the GTO package, but I do not have the 5 code. My car was built in Baltimore.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Baltimore for 1965 does not show any acessories at all on the cowl tag.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Roger that said:


> Baltimore for 1965 does not show any acessories at all on the cowl tag.


:agree

Indy1K,

The only way to confirm the Baltimore and Fremont built GTOs in 64 and 65 is with the PHS documentation,


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

Indy1K said:


> Randy,
> If I understand you correctly, the 5 designation on the cowl tag only appears on PON/KC built cars?
> This was confusing because my PHS docs show my car came with the GTO package, but I do not have the 5 code. My car was built in Baltimore.
> 
> ...


The N after the 5 is the GTO option code for the PON/KC built cars. The 5 is just the 5th group of options. There are a total of 5 groups listing different options. Hope this helps clarify.


----------

